# Trip starting in Las Vegas



## DawnsDK (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so me and a friend bought tickets to Las Vegas during mid april (coming from NJ). Our plan is to rent a car and drive to the coolest places within a few hours of each other. The original plan was to drive to valley of fire, from there to death valley, and from death valley to Mojave preserve, then back to vegas on the last day. 
Then we looked up Zion and Bryce canyon in Utah, which are also really cool. Technically we could hit all of the places, but it would mean staying for no more than a day at each (we will be there for 6 days). 
Can anyone give advice,  Are any of the places i mentioned not worth going to? Are there any places that we should add instead? Im thinking that its going to come down to either going East from Vegas (Utah and arizona) or West from Vegas (SoCal). 
This trip is more about exploring than bug hunting, but i think i would be likely to find T's  scorps and pedes at any of the places (including utah) right?
Thanks,
DDK


----------

